# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  A dream I can't shake off, and I usually forget dreams quick. Please interpret this.

## LordRevan

So im going to try and write this as fast as possible so i can remember enough details so sorry if there are run on sentences,lack of grammar,spelling errors,or walls of text.

So this dream I had occured around 11 am to 12 pm I was watching saturday night fever ( its a movie) and I was browsing on reddit with my mobile. I soon drifted off into sleep and I had this dream. I do not remember alot since its been maybe half an hour since I had the dream but here I go.And one more thing there has been more then one variation of this dream like its the same girl only different scenerios. The reason why I find this one significant is that I can still remember it and I forget like 98 percent of my dreams in fact sometimes I wake up and im like did I even dream ?.

       So I do not remember how it started but the setting is mostly daytime sometimes night and the main people are me, and some people from an anime call High school DXD. Now I don't like anime alot I watched it because it was funny and its been a while since I saw it. Basically it had most of the main characters from the show excluding Issei. I was sort of his replacement and it was all human no devil stuff from the show it was as if the show was about life. So pretty much I get to know Rias Gremory and be her friend over a spand of 2-3 years eventually we get close and kiss and become a couple through this spand other things happened that has happened recently in my life. Such as baseball I play baseball almost everyday with my neighbors and I played with them in this dream. Another thing about the dream is how at one point more people began to fade away like as if I didn't cared about them. 

      In the later stages of the dream we lived together and I was off doing my own business like working, playing video games, and hanging out with my friends. In this dream I was also the same age as I am now in real life (15 turning 16) So I was a bit surprised that I wasn't attending school and working.
The weird part is how the dream ended. Most of my dreams end with me waking up. This one ended with her saying she wanted to be with me forever then kissing me, Then credits roll as if it were a movie. Then when I woke up in real life and the credits were rolling on the tv. One thing that caught my attention is that I can still remember this dream I only remember significant dreams. And most of my dreams are usually either one of the three. 1. Real life leading to a big problem were I die, 2. Lucid dream (super rare). Or 3. A Dream about what I just watched ( and no I didn't just watch this show, its been a few months).

     One big major thing is 2 of my dreams has happened in real life and one of them had to do with death. So I want to know what does this dream means  and why get it now. If any extra info is needed just ask. And one more thing this dream had no sex only kissing so its not like a wet dream.
And while I was writing this I read the forum about dream posting so Ill add in my emotions now. Through out my dream I felt complete, as if I beat life, I felt like I was the luckiest man in the world and when I was with her I felt so happy and all that lovely dovey stuff.

----------


## Blackfox

i dont really know what to say..... but ill try





> Through out my dream I felt complete, as if I beat life, I felt like I was the luckiest man in the world and when I was with her I felt so happy and all that lovely dovey stuff.



theres the significance........

you remembered it because it was good, yet you titled the thread "A dream *I can't shake off*"   ????

or i can give you the answer youre expecting, this girl is the _girl of your dreams_, one day youll meet her and everything will be perfects

try interpret it yourself, as it was you that constructed the whole dream, only you can figure it out. but hey you probably had 5 other dreams that night too

keep a dream journal / be more persistent with it

----------


## LordRevan

Well it was more of a one hour nap and, I can't help but feel that there's something bad im not trying to be skeptical but my friend told me a different interpretation on how its about how I can't let go the fact that I cannot find someone so perfect or something like that.

----------

